# Помогите определить



## Игорь Звукач (16 Апр 2016)

Помогите определить, что за гармонь... Где делалась? Какие мастера...


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Апр 2016)

На этом форуме мало кто ответит. Есть смысл зарегистрироваться на
http://russian-garmon.ru/forum
Там ответ будет получен. Может быть даже это буду я)).
Игорь, сорри, я Вас там уже нашёл. Подумаем... Думаю, что это упрощённая версия Башкирской тальянки. Надо бы фото побольше.

Почему у Вас самый простой вариант... Думаю, что у башкирских тальянок левая рука часто побогаче. Там органов управления бывает и побольше))
Вот по указанной ссылке товарищ все эти дела знает от ДО и до СИ..))


----------



## Игорь Звукач (16 Апр 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Похоже на Вятскую, но конкретно не понятно чья. .. стоит в коллекции, и без истории...


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Апр 2016)

Осетинская, вятская, казанская, башкирская тальянки- имеют общее происхождение и отличаются только оформлением. Так я думаю.


----------



## alexey_sesin (24 Апр 2016)

подскажите пожалуйста, что за инструмент?


----------



## zet10 (25 Апр 2016)

Баян "Агат"


----------

